# Any one egg sharing at Nuffield Tunbridge Wells



## KELSAGIRL (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi peps,

My name is kelly and this is the first time for posting on this board.

I have currently had 1 icsi cycle which ended up in ohss and mc at 5 weeks.

I have recently change hospitals and am now at Nuffield in Tunbridge Wells.

I am on the lisit to do egg share to help another couple out, but have been told different things each time I ring.

I have had all the relevant blood, urine tests done and currently waiting to be matched with someone.

Can any one give me an idea how long this takes as evertime I ask they have said, 3 months, 2-6 weeks, a few months and a couple of weeks.

I would also be grateful for nay advise anyone can offer as I want to produce the best eggs so I dont let the other party down.

Lol

Kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

Welcome to Fertilityfriends and to the egg share board 

I am sure u will get lots of advice and support through the boards

I am not at the clinic you mention so cant help there

All the ladies from various clinics get together for a natter on the egg share chit chat thread, i will leave you the link below

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.0

Wishing you lots of  on your treatment

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kelly 

I eggshared at SEFC is that where you are ! 

I joined in May and cycles in Sept hope this helps 
 
Sara xx


----------

